# Where to get wedding albums



## Destin (Feb 16, 2011)

Alright guys I've got my supplier for custom wedding books lined up (using smugmug's My Canvas Service). But I'm still trying to find a supplier for actual photo albums, because some people aren't going to want the books. Where can I get high quality photo albums? I'll obviously get the prints myself and put them in for the client.


----------



## Christos_2006 (Feb 17, 2011)

It sounds like you are looking for slip-in matted albums. Not many companies offer this type of option but take a look at albums inc. They certainly have those types of albums in various sizes. As for the slip in albums being "high quality" is a matter of taste.

 Another option will be Seldex, certain Seldex albums are a unique blend that offers a self mount option, but taking on a task of mount the images yourself is not fun. Plus I don't know the price point you are looking for, seldex carries a high end price tag.




Long Island Wedding Photographer


----------



## kacielynch (Feb 17, 2011)

I think Kolo might have what your looking for. Not 100% though. Kolo Photo Albums, scrapbooks, presentation binders, storage boxes and accessories.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 17, 2011)

> As for the slip in albums being "high quality" is a matter of taste.


I agree.

'Wedding Albums' are big business these days and there are plenty of High Quality options...
Art Leather - Home
Bon Match Albums - Buy Custom Photo Albums - Self Mount and Flush Mount Albums
Finao Online - Home
http://www.graphistudio.com/usa/index.html
Wedding Album Epoca, Home page
AsukaBook USA - Home

Just to name a few.


----------



## Destin (Feb 17, 2011)

Alright guys, I am looking for slip in albums here. When I say High Quality, I mean Something I can't go buy at walmart. I've already got my Custom Wedding book selection down, and they are costing me anywhere from $29-$375. I'm just looking for a place to get traditional slip in albums, I'd like to keep cost on them to $75-100 in order to get them to fit into my desired pricing scale. I'm going to check out all the links you guys posted now. Thanks so much!


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 17, 2011)

Are you looking for sleeves, or mattes?  

Tap Packaging Solutions Home
Should have just about anything you might want.


----------



## Destin (Feb 17, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> Are you looking for sleeves, or mattes?
> 
> Tap Packaging Solutions Home
> Should have just about anything you might want.



I'm thinking sleeves, but I'm not sure. I've never worked with mattes, its gotta be alot more work, right? 

And that last site you gave me has some nice stuff, unfortunately they give close to no information on them which makes knowing exactly what your looking at pretty tough


----------



## Cinka (Feb 17, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> > As for the slip in albums being "high quality" is a matter of taste.
> 
> 
> I agree.
> ...



Are they? I guess I should be pushing them more.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 17, 2011)

> Are they? I guess I should be pushing them more.


For example, a photographer I know only has two wedding packages.

One is $3900.  All day coverage, digital files and $150 print credit.

The other one is $6500.  All day coverage, digital files, $1000 credit and a "40 page custom designed premium luxury Italian album"

Many other photographers I know are structuring their packages around albums as well.  Either including them or not...or offering differing levels of albums.

Another good reason for pushing albums, is the pre-design up-sale.  For example, you sell them a package with a 20 page album.  But then you design & show them 30 or 40 pages and ask them to choose which ones they want.  Often, they will choose to purchase more pages for their album, rather than leave them out.


----------



## Destin (Feb 17, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> > Are they? I guess I should be pushing them more.
> 
> 
> For example, a photographer I know only has two wedding packages.
> ...



Thats a good idea, in regard to structuring packages around albums. 
I thought I pretty much had my pricing structure set, but I might have to re consider it now. 

And holy cow, I wish the market around here would support $6500 packages. Where the heck is he located? Around here the most I've EVER seen was $4500, and that included 2 photographers and 2 videographers for the day, and the freakin DJ. Average photog cost here is ~$1500.


----------



## mwcfarms (Feb 17, 2011)

The lady from Calgary I originally wanted to shoot my wedding was base package 2000 and for the average package was $4000. Its common numbers I have found.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 17, 2011)

He lives & works here in Edmonton, and while he's one of the more expensive photographers, he's certainly not the cheapest.  Definitely one of the best though.


----------



## Christos_2006 (Feb 17, 2011)

Destin said:


> Alright guys, I am looking for slip in albums here. When I say High Quality, I mean Something I can't go buy at walmart. I've already got my Custom Wedding book selection down, and they are costing me anywhere from $29-$375. I'm just looking for a place to get traditional slip in albums, I'd like to keep cost on them to $75-100 in order to get them to fit into my desired pricing scale. I'm going to check out all the links you guys posted now. Thanks so much!


 

Destin, I may be wrong here but I do not believe you will be able to find a traditional slip-in matted album at the price point you seek. And if you do, please PM me or post it here......



Long Island Wedding Photographer


----------



## onlydo (Apr 23, 2011)

We are chinese supplier of wedding album,we offer traditional wedding album,wedding slip-in album with mat,peel & stick album(you stick the photo by yourself,if you don't love the photo any more,you can tear off the photo and stick another one),flush mount album and wedding dvd case,our website is *http://www.58mr.com* ,if you need,please contact us free,thanks!


----------



## jwestman (May 27, 2011)

Christos_2006 said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > Alright guys, I am looking for slip in albums here. When I say High Quality, I mean Something I can't go buy at walmart. I've already got my Custom Wedding book selection down, and they are costing me anywhere from $29-$375. I'm just looking for a place to get traditional slip in albums, I'd like to keep cost on them to $75-100 in order to get them to fit into my desired pricing scale. I'm going to check out all the links you guys posted now. Thanks so much!
> ...




Hey Destin!

This is Jamie with Finao.  You might want to check out the Seldex Gallery albums that we distribute (Seldex is out of Australia and we are their North American distributors).  They are matted albums in your price point and they are actually really easy to assemble.  I'd also suggest our self-mount Elements line which you can also put together yourself.  These have adhesive across the page for you to mount your prints.  Check out our Facebook and YouTube for video instructions on assembly and that will also give you a good look at both of the products.  Hope this helps!  Let us know if you have any questions!  See links below.

Seldex Gallery Finao Online - Seldex Gallery

Finao Elements Finao Online - Finao Elements


----------

